# Late posting this.



## Zhael (Jan 2, 2010)

The Rev of Avenged Sevenfold, the drummer, died a couple days back.
Aw


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 2, 2010)

May he drum in peace


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 6, 2010)

^this


----------

